# SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450H oder LG FLATRON TFT W2442PA ???



## Norman (24. September 2009)

hi

möchte mir einen neunen monitor kaufen. habe da an einen der folgenden monitore gedacht: SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450H oder LG FLATRON TFT W2442PA-BF

hat schon jemand erfahrung mit den beiden lcd´s gemacht oder empfehlt ihr einen ganz anderen lcd? Preislich sollte er aber nicht teurer werden als ca. 200 Euro!

danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Lahay (25. September 2009)

Über den P2450H wurde hier ja schon einiges geschrieben. Der W2442PA-BF hat auch noch Lautsprecher, 
die aber in dieser Preisklasse sicherlich nicht überwältigend sind.
Beide Monitore sind Technisch fast identisch. Du kannst eine Münze entscheiden lassen.
Wobei ich finde, der Samsung macht optisch mehr her.


----------



## Norman (10. Oktober 2009)

so der samsung ist jetzt meiner....


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (11. Oktober 2009)

und wie kommste mit dem zurecht?
irgendetwas positives/negatives zu berichten ?


----------



## Norman (11. Oktober 2009)

finde eig alles genial....tolles bild, schönes designe und vor alles geniales p/l verhältnis. kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Airblade85 (12. Oktober 2009)

jo hab auch den P2450H  richtig genial dieser Monitor!! Schöne satte Farben, eine schöne große Sichtfläche u.s.w. Also falsch machen kann man da nichts.

Einzigste negativer Punkt ist der, dass man den Neigungswinkel nicht ändern kann  (jedenfalls habe ich nichts gefunden).


----------



## KrickKrack (12. Oktober 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Einzigste negativer Punkt ist der, dass man den Neigungswinkel nicht ändern kann  (jedenfalls habe ich nichts gefunden).



Meinst du manuell nach vorne/hinten kippen?

Natürlich geht das. Das Gelenk ist im Monitor, der Fuß bleibt so wie er ist.


----------



## Airblade85 (12. Oktober 2009)

ach echt das geht?? naja hab da schon öfters mal versucht, aber irgendwie hat sich a nichts bewegt und was abbrechen wollte ich nun auch nicht

Edit: ok stimmt er lässt sich neigen  war ich wohl zu vorsichtig, also damit fällt dieser Kritikpunkt weg und der Monitor ist perfekt.


----------



## Norman (12. Oktober 2009)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## Norman (12. Oktober 2009)

einen kleinen negativen punkt habe ich doch entdeckt: ich finde der standfuß ist ein bisschen wackelig...aber wie ich finde nicht weiter schlimm, wollte es nur erwähnen


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (12. Oktober 2009)

na das hört sich doch mal richtig gut an 
Dann werd ich mir den nun auch in einem Monat holen


----------



## Pownator (27. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob der Farbige Balken vorne unten am Bildschirm Farbe oder ein kleines integriertes Lämpchen ist.
Ps. Stört es während man am zocken ist?

Danke

Gruss Pownator


----------



## Norman (27. Mai 2010)

wo ist denn da ein farbiger balken?
also unten rechts das sind sensoren für das menü


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (30. Mai 2010)

Pownator schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob der Farbige Balken vorne unten am Bildschirm Farbe oder ein kleines integriertes Lämpchen ist.
> Ps. Stört es während man am zocken ist?
> 
> Danke
> ...



Da ist der Rahmen rot gefärbt, mehr nicht. Fällt nur auf, wenn Licht direkt draufstrahlt. Hat kein eigenes Leuchten, stört also genau gar nicht.


----------

